# cheap chinese clay? any good? on ebay cheap



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160g-Magi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2a1223aa16

i seen this on ebay and wondered if anyone has tried any of this type ? i tried bilt hamber and hated it,it seems to melt while stored in a cool room...awful stuff

meguairs i likes but its pricey .....and for the price of the ebay hong kong stuff i wonder if its worth a gamble?:buffer:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Give it shot.
If its crap you got to buff the panel its a fine one though so shouldnt do that much damage if crap can it..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll give you a bar of polyclay tomorrow and you can see for yourself, probably the same stuff


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheers Stuart thats really great.nice 1


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

cheap as chips


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Autowax company(AutoMagic) own the 6 patents to all polybutane(plastic) clay being manufactured in Japan(source chem inc),they produce practically all of the private label clay bars currently on the market,so whether it's Megs,Sonus etc,it's all made in Japan.This clay is most probably Clay Magic from AutoMagic.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Just read the ebay description,and it confirms it is AutoMagic.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks a bargain.


----------



## sarkise (Oct 15, 2012)

Used and use it. Does the same job as others on the market.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I'll give you a bar of polyclay tomorrow and you can see for yourself, probably the same stuff


if its poly clay it wouldn't be any good.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Aren't Chinese masters in copying?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Black Widow said:


> Aren't Chinese masters in copying?


Chinese R&D, replicate & duplicate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> if its poly clay it wouldn't be any good.


90% of clay on the market is that stuff.

I use zaino or bilt hamber myself


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

This man knows 

I'll need a new clay bar soon.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

robtech said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160g-Magi...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2a1223aa16
> 
> i seen this on ebay and wondered if anyone has tried any of this type ? i tried bilt hamber and hated it,it seems to melt while stored in a cool room...awful stuff
> 
> meguairs i likes but its pricey .....and for the price of the ebay hong kong stuff i wonder if its worth a gamble?:buffer:


most of the 'brand name' clay is just this cheap Chinese clay. 

Ive tried quite a few, it is pretty good. I'll bet you've used it with out knowing too! :lol:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> most of the 'brand name' clay is just this cheap Chinese clay.
> 
> Ive tried quite a few, it is pretty good. I'll bet you've used it with out knowing too! :lol:


As said previously,practically all of the clay you can buy is made in Japan by source chem,(controlled by AutoMagic)there's no clay made in china,but it will be sold in china.AutoWax company have the monopoly on the market as they hold the patents.Any US made clay,Optimum Opti Clay/Riccardo Clay,can't be sold in the US,or Japan for this reason.AutoWax company(AutoMagic) Clay Magic was the worlds first clay bar,and it's still one of the best.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

that clay is fantastic on my second bar love the stuff


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

waxy said:


> As said previously,practically all of the clay you can buy is made in Japan by source chem,(controlled by AutoMagic)there's no clay made in china,but it will be sold in china.AutoWax company have the monopoly on the market as they hold the patents.Any US made clay,Optimum Opti Clay/Riccardo Clay,can't be sold in the US,or Japan for this reason.AutoWax company(AutoMagic) Clay Magic was the worlds first clay bar,and it's still one of the best.


Great clay background info. there. :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

waxy said:


> As said previously,practically all of the clay you can buy is made in Japan by source chem,(controlled by AutoMagic)there's no clay made in china,but it will be sold in china.AutoWax company have the monopoly on the market as they hold the patents.Any US made clay,Optimum Opti Clay/Riccardo Clay,can't be sold in the US,or Japan for this reason.AutoWax company(AutoMagic) Clay Magic was the worlds first clay bar,and it's still one of the best.


Joybond of Japan was, what I can remember, the first one to launch the clay bar during early 90s, or was it late 80s?

So, you say that all clay that comes from China is not made there but made in Japan controlled by AWC? So, how come that clay sold in China is 10 times cheaper then clay from the US or 5 times cheaper then in Japan?

The chinse have copied the clay recepie and make it themself for a lot less money then the in Japan or the US.

And yes, I have tested a lot of cheap clay from asia; some are bad and some are realy nice.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Care to name the good chinese branded clays  :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Porta said:


> Joybond of Japan was, what I can remember, the first one to launch the clay bar during early 90s, or was it late 80s?
> 
> So, you say that all clay that comes from China is not made there but made in Japan controlled by AWC? So, how come that clay sold in China is 10 times cheaper then clay from the US or 5 times cheaper then in Japan?
> 
> ...


The clay sold in china is cheaper because it doesn't have any makers brand packaging,the clay sold in the US,Europe,Japan has a mark up on it by the private label Detailing manufacturers.The Chinese have not copied any clay,if you look at the item being sold on ebay from china,it states that it is AutoMagic clay,because legally it has to.There are many different types of clay bars,being sold by many different Car care companies,but they are all made in Japan,with the exception of the tiny amount of poly clays that are US made that infringe the AWC patents,and therefore can't be sold in the US,or Japan.

Tadao Kadate of Japan is credited as being the inventor of the Clay Bar(Clay Resin) in 1990.It was used by Japanese vehicle manufacturers during vehicle production,then latter in the refinishing industry as an alternative method to remove paint overspray.JoyBond was not a mass produced product,AWC bought the rights to the clay resin product in the late 1990's,and brought it back to the US.AWC latter sued many manufacturers for producing clay,and won the rights to 6 patents,effectively controlling the clay market.These patents are up for renewal latter next month.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting, but I'll ask my manufacturer mate in Asia and see what he says. I'm testing some poly clay at the moment, much better than regular clay. You can wash it off if you drop it and continue on claying! :doublesho


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't say you are lying but honestly, do you think that the manufacturers in China care about american patents? Patent infringement and piracy is very common in SE asia and China.


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

I just bought some, I've been looking for a cheap solution for clay bars for the last couple of weeks & these keep cropping up, so thought why not.

I just kind of skim read this thread and from what I saw most people are saying it'll be roughly the same as megs? If it is rubbish I've still got a bit of the megs bar left that'll do me for a while longer.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Tempted to grab some myself and try it on my work run about


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

i dont see the harm in trying it for the sake of £2.50odd!
so ive just got some lol

i must admit though if i was doing this day in day out it might change things 
but then saveing money if you can helps any bussines


----------



## charger17 (Mar 28, 2006)

waxy said:


> AWC latter sued many manufacturers for producing clay,and won the rights to 6 patents,effectively controlling the clay market.


Yeah tell me about it!!!!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder if you could just use water as a lube or would need to buy a proper clay lube?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

waxy said:


> The clay sold in china is cheaper because it doesn't have any makers brand packaging,the clay sold in the US,Europe,Japan has a mark up on it by the private label Detailing manufacturers.The Chinese have not copied any clay,if you look at the item being sold on ebay from china,it states that it is AutoMagic clay,because legally it has to.There are many different types of clay bars,being sold by many different Car care companies,but they are all made in Japan,with the exception of the tiny amount of poly clays that are US made that infringe the AWC patents,and therefore can't be sold in the US,or Japan.
> 
> Tadao Kadate of Japan is credited as being the inventor of the Clay Bar(Clay Resin) in 1990.It was used by Japanese vehicle manufacturers during vehicle production,then latter in the refinishing industry as an alternative method to remove paint overspray.JoyBond was not a mass produced product,AWC bought the rights to the clay resin product in the late 1990's,and brought it back to the US.AWC latter sued many manufacturers for producing clay,and won the rights to 6 patents,effectively controlling the clay market.These patents are up for renewal latter next month.


:thumb:

Waxy, good post. It will be interesting to see what happens when these patents come up for renewal. Although with the JoyBond tie, running until 2015, I think it will be a while yet

Original patent here: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...i4DoBA&usg=AFQjCNH6aa9J0cxXNkLtTaSSg5vooszWzQ


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

minibbb said:


> I wonder if you could just use water as a lube or would need to buy a proper clay lube?


I wonder


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Mattodl said:


> I wonder


The original clay was designed to be used with water. Give it a try.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Porta said:


> The original clay was designed to be used with water. Give it a try.


180 gr ordered for £2.59 from china so will see what it's like!

I don't actually know how these Chinese Sellers make anything on things like this; for example the 12 foam applicators for £1.13 posted from china, the postage must cost more than this alone!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

minibbb said:


> 180 gr ordered for £2.59 from china so will see what it's like!
> 
> I don't actually know how these Chinese Sellers make anything on things like this; for example the 12 foam applicators for £1.13 posted from china, the postage must cost more than this alone!


Often wondered that myself


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

the postage rates in china is much much much cheaper than the uk....am glad i posted this post on here its certainly stirred up a lot of interest and could save a lot of us a fair bit of dosh over these so called branded products that a lot on here think are so amazing ...lot of label snobbery going on


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

danwel said:


> Often wondered that myself


MASS production. Probably make 100 units for 1p lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Spoony said:


> MASS production. Probably make 100 units for 1p lol


Even still by time they've paid fees and postage there must only be a few pence profit


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Ill do a mini review of my Chinese clay bar when it arrives, have my parents XC90 as a Guinea pig.... Never been clayed so will see how it copes! 

I don't have any clay lube atm so will try with water first or shampoo/water solution if its too grabby


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Mine arrived yesterday and it was tested today !!!! Tested on an Audi TT which was covered in tar it worked as well as previous clay bars and I've used quite a few !!!!

Glad I bought five of them !!!! Will last me a while !!!!!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine is on order but might order more for the shed lol


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I have seen adverts for the 3M clay bars direct from China, they were more expensive than the ebay advert but I would think the quality of 3M would be high, as are all of their products I have tried.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

mikethefish said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and it was tested today !!!! Tested on an Audi TT which was covered in tar it worked as well as previous clay bars and I've used quite a few !!!!
> 
> Glad I bought five of them !!!! Will last me a while !!!!!


That's promising! What did you use as lube out of interest?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

dave- said:


> I have seen adverts for the 3M clay bars direct from China, they were more expensive than the ebay advert but I would think the quality of 3M would be high, as are all of their products I have tried.


The clay I bought for £2.59 delivered is marked 3M in the pics. I doubt it actually is 3M mind you!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mikethefish said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and it was tested today !!!! Tested on an Audi TT which was *covered in tar* it worked as well as previous clay bars and I've used quite a few !!!!
> 
> Glad I bought five of them !!!! Will last me a while !!!!!


did you not use a tar remover before claying?..


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Lube used is as always watered down Meguiars Last Touch and the tar was from the very bottom of the sills where I can't get the Bit 2 Tar Remover to dwell long enough to remove it all !!!!! 

I would like to know of a Tar remover that would dwell long enough to remove easier as this car probably has never been clayed or detarred so the deposits were very thick especially where the sills are heavily rippled !!!!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

mikethefish said:


> I would like to know of a Tar remover that would dwell long enough to remove easier as this car probably has never been clayed or detarred so the deposits were very thick especially where the sills are heavily rippled


Orchard Tar Cleanse - has a gel like cling action, and can be left on paint panels for approx 10 minutes with no run down. :thumb:


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Just brought some my cousin has a fiesta I can test it on so will do a review on that before use it on my car


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

mikethefish said:


> Lube used is as always watered down Meguiars Last Touch and the tar was from the very bottom of the sills where I can't get the Bit 2 Tar Remover to dwell long enough to remove it all !!!!!
> 
> I would like to know of a Tar remover that would dwell long enough to remove easier as this car probably has never been clayed or detarred so the deposits were very thick especially where the sills are heavily rippled !!!!!


Dodo Juice Tarmalade :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I've used this stuff before, bought a few of them in one go.

Just keep the water HOT that you keep it in as it will go hard very quickly in cool water. Also make sure you use something very slippery - A good dollop of shampoo with water in a bottle will be fine but it does have to be quite soapy to make sure it's slippery.

This stuff WILL mar your paintwork if you're not careful as it is very hard and aggressive compared to Zaino for instance. You will probably find you still have to polish the panels even if you are very careful so as long as you don't mind that I doubt you'll have a problem with it.

Hot water is the biggest thing though!

I have to say on this subject, you'd struggle to beat Blit Hamber clay for quality and value for money though, I'm pretty sure I won't using anything else for a while now.

http://www.bilthamber.com/clay-bars


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Mines arrived  will give it a go over the weekend and report back.... 3M clone?!


----------

